# Typenschild + CE Zeichen und elektrischen Daten - Spannung unterschiedlich abbildden?



## wackelkontakt (6 Juli 2020)

Tag zusammen, 

wir bauen Vollständige Bearbeitungsmaschinen mit integriertem Schaltschrank. Wir bringen auf dem Schaltschrank ein Typenschild auf, dass alles beinhaltet. Sowohl Seriennummer, Maschinentyp, Hersteller, elektrische Daten und das CE-Zeichen.

Jetzt ist es so, dass wir Standardmäßig einen Mehrspannungstransformator einbauen. 200-480V. In unserer Montage wird der Trafo auf z.B 400V geklemmt und die Maschine wird eingepackt. Im letzten Moment kann es aber passieren, dass der Kunde wechselt und die Maschine mit 208V betrieben werden muss. 

Jetzt möchten wir aber nicht wieder alles auspacken und umklemmen. Ein Servicetechniker vor Ort, der die Maschine beim Kunden in betrieb nimmt, kann dies umklemmen. Allerdings braucht er dann ein neues Typenschild (208V)

Jetzt wissen wir nicht, ob die Lösungen überhaupt klappen könnten : 

1.) Wir wissen vor dem versenden schon, welcher Kunde die Maschine bekommt und können ein zweites Typenschild (inkl. CE) beilegen. Sodass der Servicetechniker das alte abmacht, die Maschine umklemmt und das neue anbringt. 

- Ist es zulässig, ein Typenschild an der Maschine zu haben und gleichzeitig noch eins mit zu schicken? 

2.) Wir trennen Das Maschinen Typenschild und den Schaltschrank. Somit hat die Maschine nach Maschinenrichtlinie alle Daten auf dem Typenschild 1 und das Typenschild für den Schaltschrank wird beigelegt. Sodass wir immer bis kurz vor dem Versand flexibel sind. 

- Die Größe der Maschine liegt bei ca 2,5m x 2,5m und 2m hoch. Ist eine Trennung des Typenschilds zulässig? 


Ich denke, da gibt es Lösungen für. Denn nicht nur wir versenden Maschinen weltweit


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

also, im Anhang 1 der MRL 1.7.3 ist die Angabe der Versorgungsspannung nicht explizit gefordert.
Das ist eher ein Thema für die Betriebsanleitung.

Ich verschicke keine Maschinen, aber bin Kunde. Für mich wären beide Vorgehensweisen iO.
Vorgehensweise 1 würde ich favorisieren.

Ob sich da bei Einfuhr in ein Land ein Zöllner querstellen kann, wenn da ne falsche Spannung 
auf der Maschine steht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## wackelkontakt (6 Juli 2020)

Hallo Tommi, 

danke für deine Antwort. Das ist erstmal Korrekt. In der MRL steht es nicht drin. Aber wir haben ja einen Schaltschrank in der Maschine. Also bauen wir nach der 60204-1 und dort steht drin, dass die Nennspannung auf dem Typenschild genannt werden muss. 

Die Nennspannung ist demnach immer die Spannung, wie der Trafo angeschlossen ist. 

Es ist nur nicht klar, ob es 1 Typenschild sein soll oder 2 sein können. 

Lösung 1 wäre auch für uns der Favorit. Mal gespannt ob es noch Meinungen dazu gibt, ob dies zulässig ist.


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2020)

Stimmt, die 60204 habe ich nicht bedacht...


----------



## hucki (6 Juli 2020)

Ist der IBNer nicht von Euch?

Bei uns nimmt dieser das korrigierte Typenschild mit und tauscht es bei der IBN nach dem Anpassen der Elektrik aus.


----------



## winnman (6 Juli 2020)

Kann man da nicht am Typenschild alle Spannungen angeben (halt so das man erkennt das die umschaltbar sind)?

So ähnlich wie auf DAM, das steht ja auch 400/660 oder ähnliches.

Man müsste halt dann die Schaltstufen des Trafos angeben.

Ich weiss aber nicht ob das so zulässig ist.


----------



## acid (7 Juli 2020)

Man könnte auch alle möglichen Spannungen angeben und dann bei der IBN mit Schlagbuchstaben ein X an der entsprechenden Stelle einschlagen. Oder bei einem Etikett mit einer Lochzange das entsprechend markieren. 

Es spricht wohl nichts gegen ein lose beiliegendes Schild, das vor Ort entsprechend bearbeitet wird.


----------



## wackelkontakt (14 Juli 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist der IBNer nicht von Euch?
> 
> Bei uns nimmt dieser das korrigierte Typenschild mit und tauscht es bei der IBN nach dem Anpassen der Elektrik aus.



Bei uns ist es leider nicht immer einer von uns. Das macht es ein wenig problematisch einen sicheren Prozess einzuführen.



winnman schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht am Typenschild alle Spannungen angeben (halt so das man erkennt das die umschaltbar sind)?
> 
> So ähnlich wie auf DAM, das steht ja auch 400/660 oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...





acid schrieb:


> Man könnte auch alle möglichen Spannungen angeben und dann bei der IBN mit Schlagbuchstaben ein X an der entsprechenden Stelle einschlagen. Oder bei einem Etikett mit einer Lochzange das entsprechend markieren.
> 
> Es spricht wohl nichts gegen ein lose beiliegendes Schild, das vor Ort entsprechend bearbeitet wird.



Hier würde wahrscheinlich die Montage das erste X setzen. Wenn dann der Kunde getauscht wird, bekommen wir das alte X ja nicht weg. Ich denke die einfachste Möglichkeit, wäre ein neues Typenschild einfach beizulegen.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

wackelkontakt schrieb:


> Hier würde wahrscheinlich die Montage das erste X setzen. Wenn dann der Kunde getauscht wird, bekommen wir das alte X ja nicht weg. Ich denke die einfachste Möglichkeit, wäre ein neues Typenschild einfach beizulegen.


na dann einen neuen Prozess einführen und vor dem Versenden das X setzen


----------



## JesperMP (24 Juli 2020)

Wenn die Maschine ohne Änderung in die Steuerung (*) mehrere Spannungen kann, dann ist es mMn. i.O. mit den gesammten erlaubten Spannungsbereich auf den Typenschild.
Ich denke NICHT dass man die Spannung auf den Aufstellungsort in betracht nehmen soll. Mann soll sich vorstellen dass die Maschine weiterverkauft wird zu eine Kunde in einen anderen Ort mit unterschiedliche Versorgungsspannung. Das ändert nicht welche Spannungen die Steurung is vorbereitet für, und den Typenschild soll unverändert bleiben.

*: Es kann sein das man die Steuerspannung durch Brücken auf der Steuerspannungstransformer anpassen muss, aber das entspricht z.B. das man ein E-Motor unterschiedlich verbindet in Stern oder Dreieck. Af das Typenschild von der E-Motor gibt es u.U mehrere Spannungen.


----------

